# lack of manners resulted in a fist fight!



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 25, 2007)

This happened at West Point at Yellow Jacket boat ramp.
I was putting my boat in on ramp #1 and this other guy was putting his boat in on ramp #2. While he was putting in his plug, taking off straps, etc. he noticed a man with two childen fishing from the bank. He yelled to them "are the *cussword* *cussword* fish bitin'?" The father didn't take kindly for those words with his children present. He walked over to the man getting ready to launch and told him nicely that he would appreciate him not using those words in front of his children. The man told him to go to and began to cuss like a sailor. The father had heard enough. He took his watch off and put it in his pocket and then he fired a punch right in stomach of the guy! When the man got up he reached for a boat paddle and when he did the father hit him in the face and again in the stomach. The father calmly walked away and went back to fishing with his children. The man laid on the ground for a couple of minutes. The best part was there was a line for the two boat ramps and people began to honk the horn at the guy even though he was laying on the ground. I had just got my boat in the water and I thought I heard the man vomiting. I did see him get back in his truck and leave. Seems like there have been a lot more jerks and idiots on the water this year.  He got what he deserved I think.  Not enough people take up for what's right anymore.  What do you think?


----------



## MOTS (Jul 25, 2007)

I think he made a painful decision. Alot of people rely on verbal judo to make them appear to be macho and tough. Good for the father!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow.  That is intense.  I would be afraid to do that because either that guy could have a gun or I could hit the guy hard enough to cause some serious damage and would hate to go to court over a drunken cussen sailor...unless he threatend the kids..(and Im sure the kids didn not need to see fight either).


----------



## MCBIG (Jul 25, 2007)

yes, he got what he deserved.maybe he,ll sell his boat and another stupid redneck will be off the water. go daddy!
i hope he has a cracked rib, i guess his humminbird could,nt  backup his alligator mouth!
                                                                  mike


----------



## muddy_feet (Jul 25, 2007)

He should have got punched in the face cause he didn't have his boat ready to unload before he backed it down......

Just my .02cents...


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Jul 25, 2007)

several ways to look at this incident....they man with the kids is lucky the guy didn't have him arrested.....what the father SHOULD have done, especially if there were any witnesses , is call the police and have the man arrested for public profanity....(or whatever it's called these days)...provided that law is on the books there...with kids being present, the cops might have taken a real dim view of the guy's language..

but having said that, the guy got EXACTLY what he deserved.....and there has been more that one time where i've been in a situation with jerks at the lake that's almost come to blows...but, i'm smart enough (sometimes) not to actually START it.....but, if they want some, they can have some....THEN, it's self defense..

some peopel will argue that violence is never the answer...but, sometimes, you just gotta get medieval....


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like he didn't have the stomach for fishing after all.....


----------



## capt stan (Jul 25, 2007)

personally I think the guy had it comming to him


Now of course in this day and age...well I'll let my first statement stand


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats awesome! I wish there were a few more people like that in this world.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 25, 2007)

whats wrong with (are the fish biting)?  It sounds like the father should have ignored him!


----------



## Count Down (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure how I'd feel about my kids seeing me black somebody out because they said something I didn't like...

Knowing my son, it would take about 2 days back in school for him to level another kid for saying something stupid, "Well my dad did it!"...... 
As for my daughter, she would feel sorry for the other guy...
So it may be best for me in that situation to just leave..And hope I run into him again, without my kids...


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm assuming a cuss word that starts with an "F" was in front of "fishing biting"...

saying that the Father is lucky he does not have a cicvil suit against him & jail time....

I would personally have sided with the Father but we have to control our actions (easier said than done)

Coupe Sunday's ago a jogger confronted me on the streets of Gainesville as my Tahoe did not see him @ an intersection, before I could say my bad (Idid not hit him, just almost) he went OFF on me...

I stepped out of the Tahoe and went toward him in a way that I knew I was going  to whipp his bottom...he was backing up then, I somehow thought better (I'm 44) and left the scene...

that would have cost me some $$$$$ & time.

The Father is LUCKY if he got away with hitting the dude in this day & time...


----------



## DANNY P. (Jul 25, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> He should have got punched in the face cause he didn't have his boat ready to unload before he backed it down......
> 
> Just my .02cents...



You're right... That is one of the worst things you can do at a ramp.  Especially a busy ramp.  One time I even saw someone backing down the ramp with the cover still on the boat.


----------



## Swab (Jul 25, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> He should have got punched in the face cause he didn't have his boat ready to unload before he backed it down......
> 
> Just my .02cents...


----------



## Tim L (Jul 25, 2007)

potsticker said:


> whats wrong with (are the fish biting)?  It sounds like the father should have ignored him!



Your right, there must have been something else said besides "are the fish biting"..


----------



## DSGB (Jul 25, 2007)

Rouster said:


> Your right, there must have been something else said besides "are the fish biting"..




I see the original post has been edited, so I'm assuming the bad language was removed. 
So the guy taught his kids that cussing is bad but it's alright to hit someone when they make you mad?
I'm not defending the jerk that would cuss at someone for no reason, but what the father did was just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## BassWorm (Jul 25, 2007)

I always ask folks at the ramp if the fish are biting and nobody has flown off on me.


----------



## RayGreco (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hard call*

Great story.   I agree dad may have been a little quick throw the punch.  But fortunately for the dad most loudmouths are terrible fighters. 

Only bad part of the story is dad ran the risk that he would get a bad beatdown in front of the daughter.  (these days people are crazy) 

That being said I am glad he put that guy down -- our country has become very inconsiderate and lacking in the respect for others department!  

We are raising a bunch of selfish, inconsiderate brats that think everything is a video game and fantasy. Glad that kid got his wake up call!

Ok I will get off the soap box


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2007)

Children only get what adults hand them!With that being said, to me one of the worst insults an adult can put on a small child which is defenseless is vulgar language.I salute the guy for knocking mr.dirty mouth down.Just wished I could have seen him do it to shake his hand!Some how I just don't think the guy fishing has to worry about his children misbehaving!
I'm off my soap box too.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 25, 2007)

Yea but you never know some loud mouth like that may Have a gun in his truck cause he cant physically back his mouth up!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 25, 2007)

Regardless of what was said to who or instigated the altercation was it really appropiate for the father to act that way if front of his children? That's really setting an good example for the kids. Wondering if the kids even heard what the guy said. I'd like to think I'm more of an adult than to have to resort to physically assalting someone just because of a profane statement someone directed towards me.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 25, 2007)

If Dad had just walked over and started hitting the man I would argee he jumped the gun...however I don't think its a completley bad thing for a child to see someone stand up to a bully and make no mistake this man's actions just scream bully...sorry I think we would live in a little better world if people didn't have the idea that they can behave like idiots without any consquences...that don't involve the police...if a man insults or threatens a man's family he really deserves a beat down...not smacking the idiot because it may cause the smacker legal trouble arguement can be used at any level of confrentation...how many people don't report even serious crimes because they "dont' want to get invouled" and open up to legal trouble or threat of violence.. the Dad was placed in a situation where he had 2 choices allow the man to continue to spew or ask him to quit...and if you ask you have to be aware that asking may not be enough..just as it turned out..just my 2 cents.


----------



## mbhall (Jul 25, 2007)

*story.*

too funny.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2007)

There is nothing that aggravates me more than hearing someone throwing out curse words in front of children. That is totally uncalled for !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 25, 2007)

I knew I had to reply to this one, I just wasn't sure what I was gonna say. After hearing all the comments and thinking about it for a bit this is what I got.

It's a shame that we live in a country with all the freedoms that we have and not all but a lot of people have absolutely no respect for others, especially women of childern.

What has happened to manners? When is the last time you heard a kid say Yes Ma'am or No Sir instead of yeah an naw? How about adults, hold a door open and people will just look at you like your stupid never mind a Thank you. Then you have something like this, cussing to children?

I don't think the father made a good choice but I feel for him. Going by the story as told, he approached the guy and tried to talk to him and the guy was just rude. It reminds me of Kenny Rogers song " the coward of the county"
when Tommy said "papa I sure hope you understand, sometimes you gotta fight when your a man".

So what is it that in the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave that you can't even take your kids fishing without having a confrontation with someone like this cussing idiot?

What a shame we have so much and are making so little out of it.

One word: SAD!

All right I'm off my soap box, maybe someone can use a little of the soap to wash out this guys mouth


----------



## snuffy (Jul 25, 2007)

Had something similar happen on a PW hunt on Hoarse Creek WMA. I went to bed early and my son, son in law and my girlfriend stayed up. Was in my tent for a few minutes and heard a strange voice. A guy came over from a neighboring camp and was talking to my group.Every other word out of his mouth was the F word. And he was saying it loud enough for the whole camp to hear him.
I finaly had all I could take of him disrespecting my girl friend after she had ask him to please watch the language.
I came out of the tent and ordered him to leave my fire. I was expecting to have to fight but he backed down and appologized. I sure I looked real tough in my boxers with my skinny white legs.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jul 25, 2007)

*Just stupid in this day*

and age.  Too many folks out there with big mouths that also have absolutely no morality and many are armed.  Do you really think if the guy had a gun with him and decided to use it that it would have stopped at just the dad.  Very likely with the nut cases out there today that his kids and the folks waiting and honking for the guy to get out of the way would have been targets too.  All the more reason to make sure you are carrying as much as possible now days.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 25, 2007)

The father was just showing Mr. Loudmouth a little tough love, and when Mr. Loudmouth went for the boat paddle it was on for sure then. No sympathy for Mr. Loudmouth. Accolades to dad......


----------



## big john h (Jul 25, 2007)

How is saying:

 "are the fishing bitin'?" 


a rude or bad or negative or insulting thing? That is ridiculous. If I was watching I would have stepped inand beaten the father in front of his kids. You people are so wrong on this one. Even if he was offended some how in some way he has no right to attack the guy. That's stupid beyond belief.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 25, 2007)

"It does not matter very much what a person says with their mouth.  If someone verbally threatens you, call the police and press charges against them for assault.  There is no excuse for battery.  This was not self defense.
This was not mutual combat.It was an unprovoked attack.  "

Really you don't think a person is held responsible for their words? Didn't this man start screaming at the Dad after being asked to watch what he said..how is that not a threat in the real world, never seen a passive cussing out..and as for calling the police...would the Dad even been allowed to use a phone by the Bully and would the Bully hang around till the police showed up...why does the victem have to show restraint all the time..IMHO screaming curses at a man is a threat...and if you don't think so call someone on the phone and cuss them out and tell them where to put it...it will get interesting very quickly ...


----------



## bestbucks (Jul 25, 2007)

Neither one of them have been taught decent living skills. If you sense a problem brewing just back out right away. This happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I was in Cherokee a few weeks back  having a picnic on the bank of the river that flows through there, when two tourists buses pull in, unload everyone, walk in front of us with around 200 people, knock over our grill,block our view, foul language, and just total disregard for the people that were sitting there. I had at least 10 either sitting in my truck or propped up beside it when we decided to leave the area. We sat there for about 10 minutes when we decided that was enough and just left. I could have made a scene but didn't, and they could have had a little protocol and instruction before they got off the bus, but didn't.. Half of them were adults. No consideration + respect = no living skills.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 25, 2007)

So let me get this right.  It's not ok to cuss in front of a kid, so to teach them that, the dad walks over and stomps the guys southside right in front of them?



Makes perfect sense.  Now the kids know that if you're going to kick someone's rear-end, do so without cussing.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 25, 2007)

This whole story sounds like an Internet Fairy Tale to me...


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like that story should have taken place at Ringer boat ramp instead of Yellowjacket.      You get some real nice ones come thru Ringer.


----------



## big john h (Jul 25, 2007)

There's no cussing invovled. There a friendly man asking if the fish are biting and then getting beaten up for opening his mouth I guess.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow this is really interesting how folks react to something this simple.


----------



## afishaday (Jul 25, 2007)

If the story is true... and I will assume it is... they are both very worng to have conducted themselves the way they did. It happens I had a mild version of this happen to me at the same ramp a couple of weeks ago. I will not go into a lot of detail... but I am too old to pick a fist fight with anyone... however, I did take out the cell phone click a picture of the gent... press 911... and before I hit send... he was saying he was sorry and admitted he was out of line... he did not want the cops (911 operator) to have a recording of his dirty mouth!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jul 25, 2007)

THE FATHER SHOULD HAVE LEFT OR IGNORED THE CLOWN. HE COULD BE SUED AND SPEND SOME TIME IN JAIL IF CHARGES ARE PRESSED WHICH WOULD BE SAD FOR THE LITTLE ONES.GOING TO COURT PLEADING SELF-DEFENSE CAN BE COSTLY TOO, TRUST ME I'VE BEEN THERE. WE HAVE TO THINK BEFORE WE REACT IN ANGER WHICH IS EASIER SAID THAN DONE FOR MOST.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 25, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> In the context of having a defense for the actions of assault and a resulting battery, simply put, no.
> 
> You can ask someone to watch their language, that's it.
> If they continue to curse or verbally abuse you, call the police.  Let them handle it.  Good descriptions, license plates and an accurate statement will suffice.
> ...


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jul 25, 2007)

So ,lets not teach or kids to stand up for what is right,lets teach um to wimper away and hope the authorities handle it?
 Lets say that he backed down and called the police.By the time they show up ,one of 2 things happens,The guy in the boat cusses you half way across the lake,or the father leaves the seen.
 So now your kids think the authoroties are useless or their dad runs from confrotation.


----------



## pnome (Jul 25, 2007)

Guy had it coming, but Father was a fool for possibly endangering his children.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 25, 2007)

CAL said:


> Children only get what adults hand them!With that being said, to me one of the worst insults an adult can put on a small child which is defenseless is vulgar language.I salute the guy for knocking mr.dirty mouth down.Just wished I could have seen him do it to shake his hand!Some how I just don't think the guy fishing has to worry about his children misbehaving!
> I'm off my soap box too.



+1,000

The lesson the kids learned was respect and to stand for what you believe. People that look the other way and are more concerned with Civil Action than doing what's right are the reason we are in this sad state. Just my $.02

That being said when I was younger I had cuffs on several times for fighting.....Some times justified...other times....not so much. Regardless of circumstances it was never any fun.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 25, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> Bruz, do you not see that the concern is not only for potential civil action, it is for the criminal act of battery?
> 
> Punching someone just for what they have spoken is simple battery.  Cause a physical injury that is obvious to others, cause a concussion or knock someone unconcious and the simple battery becomes aggravated battery.
> 
> ...



WTM,

You are right about the background checks. I work in Anti-Terrorism with the Federal Government and I have had to explain several instances in detail when gaining my clearances.....especially for DOS. 

As I stated each instance wasn't justified but most were and I do not regret those or the consequences that followed. I saw a problem and stepped in...Several times against my better judgement....I could go into detail but it would take a while and would hi-jack the thread. 

All I will say is if the story is true then good for him. If a man makes the mistake of talking that way around my kids or wife then he will be asked politely to refrain....If he doesn't then we will have a problem. I might get myself into trouble or pummeled but I'm not just going to stand there and take it in a public place where I have the same rights as him and I am not going to walk away and show my kids that turning the other cheek is the right thing to do.....Because no matter what excuse for inaction is used.....it just isn't.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 25, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> Bruz, I am right there with you.  I have undergone the same background checks and polygraph examinations for previous LE jobs as well.  Fortunately, I have had no criminal charges or misconduct placed against me for any of my youthful and immature actions.  I have had to show a level of maturity and change, and anger management comes with age and maturity.
> 
> I know that it is much better to live another day, and walk free without any potential criminal charges, or a potential criminal record or loss of income/job/children's future than to ever try to "teach someone else a lesson" about anything.  De-escolation is a good thing to teach children.  The first step to surviving an encounter is making an attempt at preventing the encounter.
> 
> ...



WTM,

That's my point. Our system now says that what he was doing was bad manners and the other man's reaction was criminal........It just doesn't make sense any more. We have degraded to a society in which the citizens must tolerate the low lifes or face criminal or civil litigation

I don't like it but I will just have to take my chances.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2007)

I liked the cell phone solution the best. I think Dad did good asking the jerk to watch his language,but I don't think he should have thrown the first punch. If the jerk had gone for the paddle while it was still in the verbal stage - open season !


----------



## mickbear (Jul 25, 2007)

the dad is lucky the redneck didn't reach in his truch and pull out a shotgun and scatter his guts all over the parking lot,that would have looked real macho to his kids would'nt it --folks this ain't the 50's & 60's people are crazy these days, i cant stand a drunk redneck myself but the best thing the dad could have done was look at his kids and say now see thats the type people i'v been telling ya'll about lets just pick up our stuff and go some place else-then if the guy says something while your leaving call the poilce or do what i would have done if it would have been my kids being the redneck that i am go put the kids in the car  go back to the peice of crap and STOMP A MUDHOLE IN HIM AND THEN KICK IT DRY


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 25, 2007)

potsticker said:


> whats wrong with (are the fish biting)?  It sounds like the father should have ignored him!



My original post was edited.  What he yelled was, are the "blankidy blankidy" fish bitin'?  The two words he used, were in my book the two worst ones to use, especially in front of children.


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 25, 2007)

*you're off base big John....*



big john h said:


> How is saying:
> 
> "are the fishing bitin'?"
> 
> ...



That's not what was asked....expletives were mixed in there...they were deleted from the original post....sooo........you wouldn't be jumpin' on nobody....


----------



## WSB (Jul 25, 2007)

I wouldn't like someone talking like that in front of my kids either but the father played a big gamble doing that. The kids would of been more emotionaly scared if the guy had of beat dad down with the boat paddle or had a gun or knife to use on him. I had a something kinda similar happen to me one time. I had done some work for a man and had to take action to get paid, well 6 months later me and my son who was 10 at the time and had just got out of the hospital, stopped to get some gas. Well going into the store we meet him coming out and he said a few cuss words to me, telling me what he was a good mind to do. Well I was fixing to let my hot temper go and I remembered my son was with me and he didn't need to see what I wanted to do, so I turned and walked away. I did the right thing, 4 days later I ran into him at the right place and time!


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 25, 2007)

Very interesting points made by many that I hadn't even thought about.  I grew up in a household where my dad taught me that manners and ethics should never be compromised.  I always said yes and no ma'am/sir and hold doors for folks, etc.  My dad would probably have punched the guy too.  It's hard to say what any of us would do if this had happen to us.  I would like to say that I would have just walked away or called the Game Warden, but I doubt it.  The father calmly and politely asked the guy to not use that kind of language in front of his children.  What does he get in return?  Cussed and humilated in front of his children.  So, he gave the guy the old one two and taught the foul mouth a lesson he won't ever forget.
I never will forget when I was just a kid, my dad took me to McDonalds on the way home.  As we approached the door, my dad noticed a lady was walking up behind us.  He said, son, let's hold this door for this nice lady.  As she begin to walk through the door, two punks (guessing 20+ years old) ran through the door, knocking this lady down and kept on going.  After helping the lady up, my dad grabbed me by the arm and went in the resturant after them.  He grabbed the two guys and jacked them up and gave them a good ol country talking.  They didn't seem to be too tough then.  Should have my dad took matters in his own hands???  Maybe, maybe not.  It seemed like the thing to do at the time.  Some things are worth fighting for.

This is the second fight this year I have witnessed at this ramp, not to mention a invitation I gave to someone throwing trash in the water.  I have seen more idiots on the water this year than I have seen total in the last five.


----------



## woody777 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like ramp-man is rude and ignorant , and dad is an idiot.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 25, 2007)

big john h said:


> How is saying:
> 
> "are the fishing bitin'?"
> 
> ...



I think the original post was probably edited and that the guy was actually cussing the kids.....99% of the people I know (including me) ask other fishermen something like "how are they biting" or "having any luck"....No one reacts like the dad did to a question like that....


----------



## Mr W. (Jul 25, 2007)

As parents we have to love, protect, and teach our children the right thing to do. I don't think dad handled it the right way. Altough i would love to give idots like that a good ol woopin. We need to remind ourselves that we have childern with us when something like this happends. Always think the worst can happend and leave it be, because one thing leads to another very easy.


----------



## MOTS (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw the original post and personally, I don't think he was typing around the sensors, but was respecting the rules of the forum by abbreviating the cuss words to let us know what was actually said. Changing his thread has just got alot of people confused as to what really happened. It's not like he himself is typing cuss words directly towards any of us on here.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 25, 2007)

*atta boy*



MOTS said:


> I saw the original post and personally, I don't think he was typing around the sensors, but was respecting the rules of the forum by abbreviating the cuss words to let us know what was actually said. Changing his thread has just got alot of people confused as to what really happened.




I saw the "original" post as well. If any of yall talk like that around my Wife, after I've asked you not to,,,   Well, I'll just say the guy was asking for it and is lucky to be in as good a shape as the Father left him in.

Quick story:
We were on the river enjoying a day with a lot of Family and a drunken crowd of "mouths" came down the river, cussing like you wouldn't believe. My Daddy, who is no longer with us,     asked them to please watch their language that we had Women present. He was told he didn't own the badword badword river, so Daddy walked up to the truck, got the 22, fired a couple of shots in the air, invoking them to come at us, so he fires a few more shots into the river right next to one of the the canoes. Of course they bail'd out and went on down stream. The next day Daddy was served with a warrant and got 12 months probation. Who was right? Who was wrong? Bad scene on both parts, but when you're 3 miles back in the woods, you have to defend yourself cause the "officials" don't have a key to the gate.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 25, 2007)

POP QUIZ TIME!

Im fishing with my son and daughter.  Some drunk jerk comes down and curses at us. After asking the man politly to stop cursing the guy continues.  I should

A: Hit him.  Since I have trained to fight and bench over 350#s I run a decent chance of knocking him out and he could fall on the ground which could result in a permante injury (this actually happened to a guy I know back in school).  Kids get to see the lots of blood, the police come and then we move into a smaller house because my wages are garnished to cover this guy's medical expenses (since I hit him first) as he is on a breathing machine for the rest of his life 'cause I DON'T BACK DOWN FROM NONE OF DEM IDIOTS!  The change of lifestyle is worth the great lesson I just taught them.

B: Hit him, he falls down, runs to the truck , grabs a gun and shoots me.  Kids get to see their dad almost bleed to death in front of them.  It's a great learning experiance for them and they will appreciate me more when I come out of the hospital.  Or maybe I have a weapon and my kids get to see a real life gun fight with bullets wizing over their head! Their dad is not a coward!

C: Take a pic of him on phone and send it to 911. Ignore him until he leaves or shows signs of violence. Use this chance to explain to the kids that you may encounter jerks like this thru life and there are times that walking away shows that you are the smarter person. Explain that you should  Never argue with an idiot, they will just bring you down to your level. Explain that if he showed any signs of harming me or them that he would end up with broken bones via me.
 The next guy the jerk wakes up hungover in a pool of his own vomit, life still sucks for him, and you wake up with kids just a little bit wiser.


_I'll Take "c"!_


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 25, 2007)

And that being said, you have to stand up for yourself if someone throws a punch.

I have had to do that once.  Quite embarasing that I got in a bar fight really, but I did not have an option as this 6 5 300# drunk dude decided that he was gonna flatten someone and I was the lucky canidate that night.

Long story short, I tryed to stay out of a fight but the guy was heck bent on fighting an innocent bystander (me)... (anyone know anyone like that?).  He threw a punch, I ducked...fight ensued...thank goodness he never landed a punch (as my head would have been permanatly removed)...and I laid him out.  My buddies called me "Rocky" for a while...which I did not like because I just felt like a redneck for getting in a fight LOL.

He had it in his mind I would be an easy target and I liberated him of that thought.

Anyway, I just share that story to give my last post some color...you are not a wuss if you back down from an idiot verbally insulting you...quite the oppisite in my book...but if someone swings "game on" ;-)


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 25, 2007)

*My answer*

Cute lil "quiz" there Addict.  

You left out D: , none of the above.

And let's not forget E 

You only gave 3 possible answers, hit him, hit him, take a picture and call 911, to an infinate number of scenerios. Guess you'd have to be there, in the moment, to know what to do. Besides, I don't own a picture phone, and out where I live, we get little to no reception. Like I said, it's not gonna be good on either part. 

My answer, E: Do what you gotta do, at the moment, especially if you're a little feller like myself and can't bench 350 nor can knock a mans head off.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 25, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Sounds like he didn't have the stomach for fishing after all.....



That's funny.......

Unlike a couple of previous posts, at least those kids know what it's like to be raised by a man,  so many today don't.


----------



## Randall (Jul 26, 2007)

*Good for him*

One of the biggest problems in today's society is that we have a bunch of people who tolerate too much from guys like this. If he had called the police what would have really happend. I have called the police on people like this and nothing ever happened and once the police never even showed up with a guy driving like an idot over and over through my neighborhood putting kids and adults at risk. They could have came and got the guy before he almost killed a few people and ended up in a ditch himself. They could have came and got him while he was stuck wrecked in a ditch and I called them for a second time but they never did even as I followed him down the road after he got out of the ditch while talking to a Douglas County 911 operator on my cell phone. If the police did come and charge the guy with something what kind of punishment would he have gotten. Lets face it, a judge just turned a guy loose who was charged with repeatedly raping a girl because they claimed they couldn't find an interpreter for him while a reporter found one within a few hours. Gives me a lot of faith in our justice system. We have a country full of illegal aliens because we tollerated them coming here for so long and nobody did anything about it. I am just about sick and tired of people pulling up beside me at gas stations playing loud rap music full of cuss words while my kids are in the car and I very seriously doubt the police or a judge will do much of anything about it if I call them since I have done it and nothing happened and I see the same guy a few weeks later still doing it. This kind of behavior has just become tollerated in todays time and thats why we see it everyday. The guy had it coming to him and since nobody else was going to give it to him this guy did. If we had more people in todays society like that guy we would be much better off.


----------



## fishnut (Jul 26, 2007)

This is one of the better threads that I had read on this board in a quite a while.  I agree with the father's feelings as do most of the people on this board.  He was wanting to protect his children's innocents--that is quite honorable we all agree.  However this is 2007 not 1957, and unfortunately times have changed and you simply can not act in this mannor.  With this legal system of today he can  easily go to jail, get probation, pay restituion to the guy for his actions.  In all fairness the fathers job is to provide the greatest upbringing he can for his children.  In this case he should have  been the bigger man and shielded his kids from this fellows words and enjoyed a great day in the outdoors with his children.  Yes it is unfortunate that what I am suggesting would not be the way my father would have deemed honorable.  However to provide for the best interest of our children in the long run sometimes we should calculate how this mans words would ultimately weighed in on our children versus our "honorable" yet ultimately hurtful actions to our children.  What if this father would been taken to court and would have to serve some time for assault on the guy and would have lost his job.  This would have negatively effected his children in a strategic sense and would not be serving his children best interest in his provider role.  Hear me out -- in no way am I taking up for the jerk at the ramp -- but men, lets be men and think with our minds not our fists.  Every action we take as fathers impacts our children.  I see this as a case the right thing to do not necessarily being the right thing to do.  The father could have easily taken a few minutes after the guy left to explain to the kids the situation and tell them why his actions were wrong.  I think this would have made him the bigger man and ultimately the wiser man.  Just my two cents!


----------



## Bruz (Jul 26, 2007)

It seems we have "tolerated" and "rationalized" this World into the ground.

If this man was tried by a jury of his peers I would hope he would not be convicted. I would also hope that one day in the not too distant future the middle class back bone of this country finally stands up and says Enough is Enough!


----------



## snuffy (Jul 26, 2007)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Cute lil "quiz" there Addict.
> 
> You left out D: , none of the above.
> 
> ...



I am with you and Randall on this one.


----------



## bobman (Jul 26, 2007)

fishnut said:


> This is one of the better threads that I had read on this board in a quite a while.  I agree with the father's feelings as do most of the people on this board.  He was wanting to protect his children's innocents--that is quite honorable we all agree.  However this is 2007 not 1957, and unfortunately times have changed and you simply can not act in this mannor.  With this legal system of today he can  easily go to jail, get probation, pay restituion to the guy for his actions.  In all fairness the fathers job is to provide the greatest upbringing he can for his children.  In this case he should have  been the bigger man and shielded his kids from this fellows words and enjoyed a great day in the outdoors with his children.  Yes it is unfortunate that what I am suggesting would not be the way my father would have deemed honorable.  However to provide for the best interest of our children in the long run sometimes we should calculate how this mans words would ultimately weighed in on our children versus our "honorable" yet ultimately hurtful actions to our children.  What if this father would been taken to court and would have to serve some time for assault on the guy and would have lost his job.  This would have negatively effected his children in a strategic sense and would not be serving his children best interest in his provider role.  Hear me out -- in no way am I taking up for the jerk at the ramp -- but men, lets be men and think with our minds not our fists.  Every action we take as fathers impacts our children.  I see this as a case the right thing to do not necessarily being the right thing to do.  The father could have easily taken a few minutes after the guy left to explain to the kids the situation and tell them why his actions were wrong.  I think this would have made him the bigger man and ultimately the wiser man.  Just my two cents!



So tuck your tail and let some abusive loudmouth abuse your children, yes abuse, because this country has become so politicaly correct we have raised a bunch a femine males unwilling to stand up to evil in any form.

Unless this country gets back to 1950's values soon we will lose most of the good America stands for.

Infact in my opinion we already have.

Today everything is supposedly a "grey" area no right no wrong no standards ect.

If someone was speaking like that around my kids or for that matter anyones kids in my presence I would of quietly clued him in and any lip from him would of got the same treatment from me that the father rightly gave him.

I hate for this to be my first post and it will be my last on this topic just couldn't keep it to myself.

I'm real tired of bad people getting a free pass.


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 26, 2007)

A question.  At what time in this situation or a similiar one would have it been justified to beat the stupid out of this guy?  I am not familiar specifically with our legal system on when it's okay to punch someone.  The father *calmly and politely* told the guy to not use that kind of language in front of his children.  In return, the father gets cussed out and humiliated in front of his children!  You mean to tell me the father at this point doesn't have a legal right to punch this guy?

Another question.  What if the father didn't have a cell phone or had no reception making it impossible to call DNR or the local police?  What if the father had simply walked away after being cussed and humiliated and the idiot followed him to where the father and his children were and continued to verbally abuse him?

I'm sorry, I just don't understand this ignore the idiot thing.  People should be held accountable for their behavior and actions.  If you can go to jail for standing up for yourself when an idiot is verbally assulting you in front of your children, I can only think up of one word to say.

PATHETIC!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 26, 2007)

bobman said:


> have raised a bunch a femine males unwilling to stand up to evil in any form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Count Down (Jul 26, 2007)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I saw the "original" post as well. If any of yall talk like that around my Wife, after I've asked you not to,,, Well, I'll just say the guy was asking for it and is lucky to be in as good a shape as the Father left him in.
> 
> Quick story:
> We were on the river enjoying a day with a lot of Family and a drunken crowd of "mouths" came down the river, cussing like you wouldn't believe. My Daddy, who is no longer with us,  asked them to please watch their language that we had Women present. He was told he didn't own the badword badword river, so Daddy walked up to the truck, got the 22, fired a couple of shots in the air, invoking them to come at us, so he fires a few more shots into the river right next to one of the the canoes. Of course they bail'd out and went on down stream. The next day Daddy was served with a warrant and got 12 months probation. Who was right? Who was wrong? Bad scene on both parts, but when you're 3 miles back in the woods, you have to defend yourself cause the "officials" don't have a key to the gate.


 

This story reminds of BASS Tourney guys on a boat and an old fisherman on the bank....Words exchange and a small caliber handgun... ....And an emergency room..


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 26, 2007)

FishingAddict said:


> bobman said:
> 
> 
> > have raised a bunch a femine males unwilling to stand up to evil in any form.
> ...


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 26, 2007)

Spinnerbaits said:


> A question.  At what time in this situation or a similiar one would have it been justified to beat the stupid out of this guy?  I am not familiar specifically with our legal system on when it's okay to punch someone.  The father *calmly and politely* told the guy to not use that kind of language in front of his children.  In return, the father gets cussed out and humiliated in front of his children!  You mean to tell me the father at this point doesn't have a legal right to punch this guy?
> 
> Another question.  What if the father didn't have a cell phone or had no reception making it impossible to call DNR or the local police?  What if the father had simply walked away after being cussed and humiliated and the idiot followed him to where the father and his children were and continued to verbally abuse him?
> 
> ...



If you really wanted to fight the guy for some reason you just provoke him to hit you first.  Call him a coward and less of a man not to hit you...if he was of like mentality he would hit you first, and then you could legally pound him ;-)


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2007)

After 50-some years of fishing,my opinion is that 90% of "ugly mood swings" at launching ramps [or anywhere else,for that matter] are caused by too much alcohol.


----------



## bobman (Jul 26, 2007)

Fishing Addict I wasn't talking about you I was speaking about our society in general having allowed bad conduct for so long that its become abnormal in many peoples eyes to stand up against it. I haven't been in a fight since I got out of the Army and that was 35 years ago.

Until about 7 years ago when my cardiologist made me quit I did mantain a 450 lb plus bench for the last 20 years at a body weight of about 265 and I'm 6'4"  so lineman dont really impress me all that much.

I'm just an older **** that doesn't know it yet so yeah I would of stood up to them and probably got my butt kicked.


I meant no one thats posted here on this topic any disrespect.


----------



## jcarter (Jul 26, 2007)

redneck against redneck..you gotta love it. what would have been better if it had been redneck ones wife cussing and redneck two had to send his wife up against her. priceless.....


----------



## larpyn (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with 60Grit. Make him fix some flats, after you take the kids home. Sometimes it is better to get even than to get mad. Kids were involved. No reason to involve kids in a man to man situation.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 26, 2007)

60Grit said:


> I do think that waiting for him to unload and go fishing and then letting all of the air out of the tires on his trailer would have been funny though...



Great post.  I was reading this thread at work last night (where I don't post)....wanted to say the same thing but you beat me to it.  

It would be FAR better to teach the kids to give this guy's tires the swiss cheese treatment with a filet knife.  Seriously.  Bullying and self-defense are the only times I can justify violence.

It's amazing how many people on this thread applaud the guy for giving the other redneck a lesson in manners and class.    Teaching them to be sneaky and vandalize the dude's tires and/or gas tank while he's out on the water would:
a) avoid the chance of getting beaten up/shot on the ramp in front of the kids
b) be a lot easier to get away with
c) carry less of a legal penalty if caught (civil too - new truck is cheaper than surgery and pain and suffering)
d) still accomplish the goal of infuriating the redneck from the ramp.

Hindsight is 20/20 so it's not surprising the hero dad made the wrong choice.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 26, 2007)

*Soooo.......... It's OK*

to go around punching out folks who curse in front of your children? Nah, I don't think so. I don't buy it. You cannot possibly protect your child from all the evil in the world. Why not use the situation to explain to your kid, why we should not use this kind of language.

Lets see according to ya'lls rationale, I'll be punching folks at the Christian school football games(my daughter will be cheering at also, so she won't be embarrassed at all), grocery store, church parking lot, Hooters( and basically any other public restaurant). Oh and my friends with which I duck hunt yearly.  PLeeeaassseee!!!!!!!!!! This is stupid.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*no way*



Havana Dude said:


> to go around punching out folks who curse in front of your children? Nah, I don't think so. I don't buy it. You cannot possibly protect your child from all the evil in the world. Why not use the situation to explain to your kid, why we should not use this kind of language.
> 
> Lets see according to ya'lls rationale, I'll be punching folks at the Christian school football games(my daughter will be cheering at also, so she won't be embarrassed at all), grocery store, church parking lot, Hooters( and basically any other public restaurant). Oh and my friends with which I duck hunt yearly.  PLeeeaassseee!!!!!!!!!! This is stupid.




HavanaDude,,,   You may just want to stay in Havana,,
Are you saying you get cursed out everywhere you go?
You sure must have some "manners" yourself. No, I'm not directly aiming this towards you. I'm saying you must defend yourself, as you DO have the right to do so.

On my ""Quick story" I left out a couple of things:
1: There were about 5 canoes heading to the bank to take up the matter with my Daddy. Daddy wasn't going to let them on the bank. It was private property also. Daddy simply turned them around, protecting his Family. The Judge asked Daddy why he shot at them and his reply was "I wasn't shooting at them, if I was I would've hit them." That's why he only got 1 year of probation.

Read this part SLOWLY: One other thing. Please, none of yall take this the wrong way, nor am I threatening anyone in any way, but if you go around our neck of the woods cutting tires, that will get you shot at.


----------



## big john h (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL at this statement:

""So ,lets not teach or kids to stand up for what is right,lets teach um to wimper away and hope the authorities handle it? Lets say that he backed down and called the police.By the time they show up ,one of 2 things happens,The guy in the boat cusses you half way across the lake,or the father leaves the seen.
So now your kids think the authoroties are useless or their dad runs from confrotation.""


The WHOLE scenario would have been OVER if the dad had simply said "The fish aren't biting yet. Have a nice day." There's no law against saying a bad word (I don't think) and this situation could easily have been avoided.

Also, I know I'm playing the devil's advocate but I cuss all the time. I don't do it in front of my kids but I let them slip sometimes out in public. EVERYBODY on this message board has said G.D. (which is about as tame a cussword as there is even for a good Christian) and I bet if you were called on it, out in public to your face you'd react 1 of 2 ways: say you are sorry and apologize or get mad/embarassed that some holier than thou guy was trying to belittle you when you were only trying to be friendly. You guys trying to act like John Wayne would be the ones being the criminals in this case. If someone shoots you a bird in traffic do you think it's okay to tail them to their house and batter them? You got to let some stuff slide. Someone cussing is not grounds for assualt and battery. 

What if the dad had punched the fisherman and the fisherman slipped on the ramp, hit his head and died? "Well your honor, the reason I'll be in jail the rest of my life and will never get to fish with my kids again is because the dead man asked me 'how the G.D. fish were biting' and i was mightliy offended."


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Get a grip*



big john h said:


> EVERYBODY on this message board has said G.D.




*YOU ARE SOOOOO  WRONG!!!!!!!!!     
I HAVE NEVER,,!!    AND NEVER WILL  !!  *


----------



## big john h (Jul 26, 2007)

""We were on the river enjoying a day with a lot of Family and a drunken crowd of "mouths" came down the river, cussing like you wouldn't believe. My Daddy, who is no longer with us,  asked them to please watch their language that we had Women present. He was told he didn't own the badword badword river, so Daddy walked up to the truck, got the 22, fired a couple of shots in the air, invoking them to come at us, so he fires a few more shots into the river right next to one of the the canoes. Of course they bail'd out and went on down stream. The next day Daddy was served with a warrant and got 12 months probation. Who was right? Who was wrong?"" 

Your daddy was WAY wrong. He should have minded his own business and let them go on down the river. #1 Confronting idiots never gets you anywhere and #2 Shooting at people is a lot worse than people cussing. Sometimes I wonder is we are all on the same planet as i can't imagine shooting a gun at people who are out canoeing - no matter what they were saying.


----------



## big john h (Jul 26, 2007)

Lawnmowerman - I apologize if I offended you. Good for you. Most of us can't claim to be as chaste. I should probably amend that to say "EVERYBODY has said a cuss word"


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Cursing*



big john h said:


> Lawnmowerman - I apologize if I offended you. Good for you. Most of us can't claim to be as chaste. I should probably amend that to say "EVERYBODY has said a cuss word"



Yes, I have said many cuss words. Probably most of em.

Apology accepted,,    TY,,


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 26, 2007)

Lawnmowerman said:


> HavanaDude,,,   You may just want to stay in Havana,,
> Are you saying you get cursed out everywhere you go?
> You sure must have some "manners" yourself. No, I'm not directly aiming this towards you. I'm saying you must defend yourself, as you DO have the right to do so.
> 
> ...



No, I am not saying I get "cursed out" everywhere I go. What I am saying is, sometimes you find your self in situations which are for whatever reason are unavoidable, like your seats at a football game. I do agree with the opinion that the guy had no couth in using that sort of language in front of his kids. However they were in a public place, not in his home. Now I would not stand for this sort of thing in my own home. But who am I to be the moral police at the boat ramp? What if the father had hit him in such a way as to have permanently impaired him, resulting in a lawsuit/ jail time etc.. What kind of a lesson is that teaching his children? That is all I'm saying. Both parties in this case were totally out line in my judgement. And as far as me staying in Havana........no problem.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess I'm missing something because I don't see anything wrong with asking if the fish are biting. I know I am missing something in the original post.


----------



## grim (Jul 26, 2007)

If this had happened in south central LA, it would be held up as an example of how our society is going south in a handbasket.

If it had involved migrant workers, it would held up as an example of how our immigration policies (and the bank of america, and used car dealers) are failing the country.

I am just baffled by the rudeness of the father for not letting the guy get his boat off the ramp before taking action.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 26, 2007)

Not everyone just walks around cursing.  And I don't find too many people cursing at a random stranger for no reason.  Especially in front of their children.  

So would I have just hit the person?  I don't know for sure because I was not there.  And neither were any of you!


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 26, 2007)

sowega hunter said:


> I guess I'm missing something because I don't see anything wrong with asking if the fish are biting. I know I am missing something in the original post.



Yes, you are.  It has been said several times now that the original post was edited.  The loudmouth said, "Are the curseword curseword bitin'?

One detail I forgot to mention.  After the idiot got up and stumbled in his truck and started to leave, all of the other folks at the ramp, picnic talbes, etc. clapped.


----------



## jfinch (Jul 26, 2007)

My dad taught me a couple of things that I will teach my kids.  The first was you can get down in the mud and wrestle with a pig but the pig won't ever learn anything and after a while you begin to realize that the pig enjoys it.  So why do it?   The other one was never fight unless you have to but if you do start off vicious and get steadily rougher as you go along.

No problem with correcting the fellow but when he showed himself to be a pig why would you want to get in the mud and wallow with him.  Just let an idiot be an idiot and expain to the kids that some people are just like that and nothing will change them.  Now if the chap wants to fight about it after that then by all means but the dad shouldn't of started it.


----------



## Tony Hughes (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a BIG difference between freedom of Speech and freedom from putting up with people who have little regard for others. I would have also asked the person in question why he would talk like that in front of children -- then if he wasn't apologetic and proceeded to cuss me, I would also have shown him how unappropriate that was. In our "politically polite" society - crudity just keeps getting worse BECAUSE we don't take stands this particular Dad did. Too many fence straddlers today -- and you can see the steadily eroding society by inaction. 

You wax neither hot or cold, I will spew you from my mouth--  

4 stars for Pops in my book !!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2007)

*So where do we go from here??*

I have read this entire post and here is my .02 worth. None of us knows how we would react unless it has happened to us. I know what the law says, and the guy could have been in serious trouble had the man decided to pursue the issue. Personally, I  think the loudmouth got what he deserved. Having said that, what kind of lesson did the kids really learn? I'm making no judgment calls here, but where do we draw the line? Our society is so politically correct nowadays, you can't say anything controversial without fear of offending someone! I do recall one incident when I was 12, similar to this, but not completely. My father and myself were in the truck and heard a little old lady cry out for someone to help. There was a drunk that had punched her husband, who was probably in his 60's, in the face, threatened to hit her, and was causing #$% in general. He was cursing everyone is sight, and still trying to fight the older gentleman, who had gotten the drunk to the ground. My father calmly wrapped a short piece of log chain around his fist, moved the older guy, and straddled the drunk, then said " Now you cuss me some Cap'n". Needless to say, not another word was said until the police arrived. My father got the point across without anything physical, and the lady thought he was a hero for stopping the drunk from bashing her husband. Nowadays, who would stop and take the risk of a beating to protect someone else? Thanks to my Dad, I know I would!!


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 26, 2007)

alligood729 said:


> I have read this entire post and here is my .02 worth. None of us knows how we would react unless it has happened to us. I know what the law says, and the guy could have been in serious trouble had the man decided to pursue the issue. Personally, I  think the loudmouth got what he deserved. Having said that, what kind of lesson did the kids really learn? I'm making no judgment calls here, but where do we draw the line? Our society is so politically correct nowadays, you can't say anything controversial without fear of offending someone! I do recall one incident when I was 12, similar to this, but not completely. My father and myself were in the truck and heard a little old lady cry out for someone to help. There was a drunk that had punched her husband, who was probably in his 60's, in the face, threatened to hit her, and was causing #$% in general. He was cursing everyone is sight, and still trying to fight the older gentleman, who had gotten the drunk to the ground. My father calmly wrapped a short piece of log chain around his fist, moved the older guy, and straddled the drunk, then said " Now you cuss me some Cap'n". Needless to say, not another word was said until the police arrived. My father got the point across without anything physical, and the lady thought he was a hero for stopping the drunk from bashing her husband. Nowadays, who would stop and take the risk of a beating to protect someone else? Thanks to my Dad, I know I would!!



We'll said.

Some people you can't reason with words.  Try to talk to an idiot and see how far you get.  They will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.  Some people only understand a face full of fist or a "tap in the head."


----------



## Redbeard (Jul 26, 2007)

As Woodrow F Call said......

"Can't stand rude behaviour in a man. Won't tolerate it"

I say bully for the father and I'll be willin' to bet it cures the receipient of his public foulness.


----------



## brofoster (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately my kids have seen me throw down a few times before.  I got gas at a station and laid the keys in the truck so that my wife could come around and move it. Guy behind me with his wife in the car with him started talking trash about me moving my car.  My wife and mother told me to come back as I headed toward him.  I told him sternly that he needed to calm down and that my wife was moving the truck.  He then slammed his door and started walking toward my truck.  I had his feet in the air before he knew what was going on.  He ran back toward his car and it hit me,  "What if he is packin some heat?" It was cold so I had my rifle in the truck, but what about my wife mother and kids in the middle of a shootout.  I am always ready to throw down in the back of my mind but the Christian tells me to try diplomacy first.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jul 26, 2007)

muddy_feet said:


> He should have got punched in the face cause he didn't have his boat ready to unload before he backed it down......
> 
> Just my .02cents...


You got that right


----------



## bobman (Jul 26, 2007)

Tony Hughes said:


> There is a BIG difference between freedom of Speech and freedom from putting up with people who have little regard for others. I would have also asked the person in question why he would talk like that in front of children -- then if he wasn't apologetic and proceeded to cuss me, I would also have shown him how unappropriate that was. In our "politically polite" society - crudity just keeps getting worse BECAUSE we don't take stands this particular Dad did. Too many fence straddlers today -- and you can see the steadily eroding society by inaction.
> 
> You wax neither hot or cold, I will spew you from my mouth--
> 
> 4 stars for Pops in my book !!!



thats the way I see it too, I have had my fill of bad people pushing the rest of society around. I have respect for law officers but very little for the legal system. They let thugs out faster than the cops are done with their paperwork.

The thugs know it and laugh at the whole thing and keep on hurting people for the pure fun of it.

And anyone that curses around other peoples small children is a thug, especially after the father asked him not to do it. 

IF everyone stood up to these jerks it would stop.

One last thing cops are not legally bound to protect us or our families thats a Supreme court ruling, their responsibility is only to catch the criminals after the crime. Its our repsonsibility to protect ourselves thats the law.

I amnot saying acop wont protect a citizen if hes actually on the scene as it unfolds just saying its impossible for them to be everywhere.

Cops have a hard thankless job and I'm glad they do it.

I guess I'm just getting old an cranky but I've had it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Well,,,*



WTM45 said:


> Spinnerbait, if you saw and heard all that transpired, answer me this...
> Did the individual who allegedly used the foul language make a clear and open threat of violence towards the father after he confronted him?  You seem to only be giving some of the story here.
> Give all the facts.  Or, I will consider this entire post an attempt to "troll" or "stir the pot."
> 
> Not the typical posting from a new member..........




I went back and re-read post #1. Seems the Father had heard enough, removed his watch, and did indeed throw the first punch. Maybe not the smartest move at the time, but then again, none of us were there. How much can a person listen to in front of their kids? I know I wouldn't listen to very much. Not sure what I would've done either, as I was not there. As I posted in a previous post, guess you'd have to had been there. Each and every "disagreement" has 2 sides. I've gotta side with the Father of the kids on this one. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like a Trucker story to me ......


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hmmmm,,,,*



WTM45 said:


> Lawnmowerman, I don't think either one of us can make a real determination as all the facts are not availible.
> So, either one of us could be right, or wrong regarding this particular story.
> *True*.
> Me, I think the original post is a bovine excrement story.
> ...


Can we get an *AMEN* !?

Maybe I should PM you about this but here:  Sorry to interrupt everyone. 

Now, with all that said, we agree we weren't there. You being a , whatever you said, if someone came at you, would you just stand there and wait to get knocked out, or shot, or would you stop the person? Apologies to the rest of yall, but this question  is in reference to my Daddy shooting toward, not at, a person that has verbally abused his Family and is coming at you. As I stated in that post, they were coming to the bank for us. We were outnumber'd about 10 to 3. Daddy didn't let them get close enough to let one of them hit him in the head and possibly be hearing Amazing Grace over flowers.

So, WTM, in this particular case, what should we have done? Remember we are 3 miles back in the woods, on private property, with a locked gate behind us.


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 26, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> Anyone who can not be reasoned with should be introduced to a law enforcement officer.  Keep believing you can resort to force to "teach life lessons" to others and you will soon find yourself in jail, or worse.
> 
> You have the right to use force only to protect yourself or others from a clearly identified use of force.  And you better be learned in how much to apply after making a correct identification of a threat, and what the appropriate level of force in the continnum is.
> 
> ...



This is 100% accurate as I can give it.  You have to keep in mind that I was in the process of unloading my boat while all of this transpired, so I wasn't watching every single second of this event, nor could I hear every single thing that was said, do to my boat's engine noise.  I was by myself, so I had to be more careful and watch what I was doing.  It takes a little more time and effort to unlaunch a boat by yourself.  This is the second fight this year I have seen at this ramp.  Yes, I am new to this board, but I am not sure what that has to do with anything.  I had no idea this board was even here until I noticed the web address mentioned in the lates GON magazine.

Rusty


----------



## fshindrt (Jul 26, 2007)

in that case i might have done the same thing bobman said it well . some times a goodole buttwippen works well.especially when he see.s dad


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 26, 2007)

*Spinnerbait~*

Spinnerbait, 
Please take notes next time so everyone can have ALL the facts before they begin their debate!

Oh, by the way, this must have happened on the Alabama side of the lake!


----------



## creekbender (Jul 26, 2007)

i dont see nothin wrong with an ol fashioned butt whooping , it probally knocked some sense into the guy , dont blame the father one bit 4 what he did.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Rusty*

Welcone to the forum,,,   

As you have probably noticed, you can pretty much speak your mind here. 

You'll learn a lot about fishing as well,,,,,


----------



## adurrence (Jul 26, 2007)

*Father was not a idiot, maybe born to late.*



WTM45 said:


> Although we only have one side of the story, you witnessed a simple battery, plain and simple.  It might be considered aggravated battery by the court if the victim shows visible injury.
> 
> It does not matter very much what a person says with their mouth.  If someone verbally threatens you, call the police and press charges against them for assault.  There is no excuse for battery.  This was not self defense.
> This was not mutual combat.
> ...




Don't think the father was a idiot, just a real father.  People like the guy with the nasty mouth are in the majority because we have grown soft and allowed them to take liberties that they do not, and should not have. Forty or Fifty years ago, if this happened, not only would the father took action, but the witnesses would have intervened and the guy would have taken a really serious attitude adjustment.  You may be right as far as poor judgement, because this day and time, being right is not looked on with much favor.

As far as Georgia Code Sections go, check out this one.  It has been used for a defense quite successfully.


"16-11-39. 
(a) A person commits the offense of disorderly conduct when such person commits any of the following: 
(1) Acts in a violent or tumultuous manner toward another person whereby such person is placed in reasonable fear of the safety of such person's life, limb, or health; 
(2) Acts in a violent or tumultuous manner toward another person whereby the property of such person is placed in danger of being damaged or destroyed; 
(3) Without provocation, uses to or of another person in such other person's presence, opprobrious or abusive words which by their very utterance tend to incite to an immediate breach of the peace, that is to say, words which as a matter of common knowled ge and under ordinary circumstances will, when used to or of another person in such other person's presence, naturally tend to provoke violent resentment, that is, words commonly called 'fighting words'; or 
(4) Without provocation, uses obscene and vulgar or profane language in the presence of or by telephone to a person under the age of 14 years which threatens an immediate breach of the peace.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*roflmao*



OutFishHim said:


> Oh, by the way, this must have happened on the Alabama side of the lake!




Now *THAT'S* some funny stuff right therre,,


----------



## adurrence (Jul 26, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> GA Code 16-11-39 is used to PROSECUTE.  It is not a defense for assault or battery committed by a citizen.  You can not threaten to cause harm to another, even if they are committing disorderly conduct.  It does not justify assault or battery.
> There is no power granted to an ordinary citizen to enforce 16-11-39.
> Better let a sworn LEO do that.  Call them.  911.  That is what they do.
> 
> ...



Sorry to disagree with you, but note subsection (3), this is and has been used successfully for a defense when charged with assault or affray.

(3) Without provocation, uses to or of another person in such other person's presence, opprobrious or abusive words which by their very utterance tend to incite to an immediate breach of the peace, that is to say, words which as a matter of common knowled ge and under ordinary circumstances will, when used to or of another person in such other person's presence, naturally tend to provoke violent resentment, that is, words commonly called 'fighting words'; or 


Yes you can be charged under the code section, but in the father's case, be could use it for a defense.  I am not just guessing, I've seen it used this way more than once.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 26, 2007)

*Got in a little late on this one*



Handgunner said:


> So let me get this right.  It's not ok to cuss in front of a kid, so to teach them that, the dad walks over and stomps the guys southside right in front of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense.  Now the kids know that if you're going to kick someone's rear-end, do so without cussing.



That right there Handgunner is a reasoning brain hard at work.  

On top of this, you have to stand for something or you will fall for anything.  

Worms to fish with  $2.00
Rods $75 
Beating someone that really needs it    PRICELESS


----------



## earl (Jul 26, 2007)

IF YOU DONT STAND FOR SOMETHING YOU LL STAND FOR ANYTHING!!! I THINK THAT ABOUT SAYS IT. REGUADLESS OF WHAT IT HAS COST ME FIANCIALLY AND IN JAIL TIME MY KIDS KNOW THAT SOME THINGS ARE NOT TOLERATED. ABUSE.VERBAL OR PHYSICAL, TO MY KIDS  IS ONE. SOME TIMES THE COST IS WORTH THE PAIN. IMHO


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2007)

Well,I have read every single post on this subject.Maybe because it is quite a sore spot with me to have to put up with the likes of a vulgar mouth in front of my family and children,especially my children.In my case the local sheriff's dept. would have been 18 miles from the boat landing and in most cases would have done nothing if they were present.Most likely would have never come to the call.
I think a lots of everyones reaction to the original post has a lots to do with each ones raising.Me,I was raised to respect all,especially older people,ladies and children.Not just mine mind you but everyones,I don't think this is wrong.
If the nasty mouth guy saw the dad taking off his watch and walking to wards him,that was his Q to shut his mouth and possibly apologize for his previous actions.That is if he wanted to keep down trouble!Of coarse he could have kept his comments clean and nice and there would have been no problems.But he did neither.To me this says he was asking for what he received.
If a judge ruled in the favor of some filthy mouth individual that I happen to hit,then so be it.I will pay my fine and if so go to jail for it.I feel this strong about low life nasty mouth people infringing on me, my family and others.Calling the LEO in this case to me is sorta like running to the teacher in grammar school about a classmate who broke the rules.To me there is a time in life when we don't call the teacher we stand up for what we believe and were raised to believe.
Funny thing,the last time I stood up for what I was raised to believe was to a local policeman who proceeded to use fowl language in front of my wife,I just can't and won't take it.
I still think the dad was correct in what he did.My hat is off to him too.

Moral of story...."be careful what one says around a man and his family".

For the record,I am a peace loving man and hate unpleasantness.

I am off my soap box.


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2007)

adurrence said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but note subsection (3), this is and has been used successfully for a defense when charged with assault or affray.
> 
> (3) Without provocation, uses to or of another person in such other person's presence, opprobrious or abusive words which by their very utterance tend to incite to an immediate breach of the peace, that is to say, words which as a matter of common knowled ge and under ordinary circumstances will, when used to or of another person in such other person's presence, naturally tend to provoke violent resentment, that is, words commonly called 'fighting words'; or
> 
> ...



Thank you sir,that is exactly what I was thinking also.Never have thought there were laws to live by and laws to prosecute by!Would be sorta dumb!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 26, 2007)

I am off my soap box.[/QUOTE]

I wish Everyone was off their soapbox!

Blah, Blah............Blah,blah!  I think some people need another hobby!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Love my Moderator*



CAL said:


> Well,I have read every single post on this subject.Maybe because it is quite a sore spot with me to have to put up with the likes of a vulgar mouth in front of my family and children,especially my children.In my case the local sheriff's dept. would have been 18 miles from the boat landing and in most cases would have done nothing if they were present.Most likely would have never come to the call.
> I think a lots of everyones reaction to the original post has a lots to do with each ones raising.Me,I was raised to respect all,especially older people,ladies and children.Not just mine mind you but everyones,I don't think this is wrong.
> If the nasty mouth guy saw the dad taking off his watch and walking to wards him,that was his Q to shut his mouth and possibly apologize for his previous actions.That is if he wanted to keep down trouble!Of coarse he could have kept his comments clean and nice and there would have been no problems.But he did neither.To me this says he was asking for what he received.
> If a judge ruled in the favor of some filthy mouth individual that I happen to hit,then so be it.I will pay my fine and if so go to jail for it.I feel this strong about low life nasty mouth people infringing on me, my family and others.Calling the LEO in this case to me is sorta like running to the teacher in grammar school about a classmate who broke the rules.To me there is a time in life when we don't call the teacher we stand up for what we believe and were raised to believe.
> ...




*DITTO,,  !!  *


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 26, 2007)

earl said:


> REGUADLESS OF WHAT IT HAS COST ME FIANCIALLY AND IN JAIL TIME
> 
> 
> Remind me never to even look at you.  I'd hate for you to take it the wrong way and shoot me​!
> ...




Just kidding with ya.  I live in Alaska, by the way.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 26, 2007)

I CLEARLY understand dealing with a threat, and self defense. I am well versed in that, the law and my right to protect myself and my family. I can't see anything good that can come from confronting idiots unless that is what you have taken an oath to do, and are acting in that capacity.  And I can tell you it is not an easy task.

I have firsthand knowledge of the types of people that are walking around this world who think nothing of taking a human life, destroying families, committing crimes and the judicial system can not keep track of them........why take a chance of confronting a stranger like that?  The risk is too great.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya know, it is just starting to crack me up to see how people are saying that "you need to whoop people's butt for cursing!" and "People are letting the society slip away because we let other's do what ever they want!"

Guys, you advocating that violence be used for words you don't like.

Stop being so sensitive to idiots out there.  Let them live their own miserable little lives and don't let yours get worse by letting them bring you LOWER than them.

Anyone who hits a stranger over some words they say has might just be a litte insecure.

But that's just my opinon.  Of course, Im never wrong, so really it's fact. LOL


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 26, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> OFH, feel free go to another thread. It is that simple.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> ...


----------



## michael mincey (Jul 26, 2007)

hats off to ya dad  but what if redneck had shot dad and said selfdefence


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 26, 2007)

1.  I fish plastics!

2.  I'll bring MY  bass boat....

3.  Oh & by the way, I 'AM' a woman...Muah!

Not trying to pick a fight! Wink, wink!


You can still bring the sandwiches!


----------



## snuffy (Jul 27, 2007)

CAL said:


> Well,I have read every single post on this subject.Maybe because it is quite a sore spot with me to have to put up with the likes of a vulgar mouth in front of my family and children,especially my children.In my case the local sheriff's dept. would have been 18 miles from the boat landing and in most cases would have done nothing if they were present.Most likely would have never come to the call.
> I think a lots of everyones reaction to the original post has a lots to do with each ones raising.Me,I was raised to respect all,especially older people,ladies and children.Not just mine mind you but everyones,I don't think this is wrong.
> If the nasty mouth guy saw the dad taking off his watch and walking to wards him,that was his Q to shut his mouth and possibly apologize for his previous actions.That is if he wanted to keep down trouble!Of coarse he could have kept his comments clean and nice and there would have been no problems.But he did neither.To me this says he was asking for what he received.
> If a judge ruled in the favor of some filthy mouth individual that I happen to hit,then so be it.I will pay my fine and if so go to jail for it.I feel this strong about low life nasty mouth people infringing on me, my family and others.Calling the LEO in this case to me is sorta like running to the teacher in grammar school about a classmate who broke the rules.To me there is a time in life when we don't call the teacher we stand up for what we believe and were raised to believe.
> ...



Cal,
You are my new hero.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have deleted the majority of my posts, as I have been quoted enough for folks to know where I stand.  I am not flaming the original poster, who has since stated he did not see or hear the entire event.  I am not looking for any type of an argument.  I am not giving legal advice.  I have only attempted to explain my stance regarding dealing with strangers in public.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2007)

no questions asked both parties acted like idiots


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2007)

he was standing up for his principals... i'm good with it and dont allow crap like that around my son either.


----------



## dslary (Jul 27, 2007)

IMHO:  Go Dad, you rock!  I don't know what the dad told his children afterward but I suspect that the children learned the following lessons:
1. If you are rude to people, someone is going call you on it and you better be respectful.
2. Screaming at people is gonna get you a lot more than you bargained for.
3. Don't tie up the boat ramp.

Some of you suggested that the dad should have just walked away.  I disagree, the only lesson that the children would have learned from that is such behavior is acceptable and don't standup to bullys and such trash, just be a weanie and walk away.  And the foul mouth would be encouraged to be more agressive next time.

Yes, the dad could have been arrested.  I hope I'm on that jury when the case comes to trial.  Not guilty by reason of self defense.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2007)

WOW- 123 posts ! Ain't nothin' like a fight to draw a crowd !


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 28, 2007)

*Hilarious*



rangerdave said:


> WOW- 123 posts ! Ain't nothin' like a fight to draw a crowd !



     That's the best post yet.

But yep,,  Who'd a thunk?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 28, 2007)

After reading some of the responses here I see that there are quite a few liberal no respect kids here as well . If you spoke to me with any foul language with young (under 18) children present you can expect to be corrected. I still hold doors for the ladies and say yes sir no maam. 

I really don't get how some of you folks can say what the beaten idiot wasn't wrong, not that the father should have gotten physical in front of his children but jeezz the foul mouth fool should have just launched his tub and left.

And do everyone a favor at the ramp- Have your boat ready to launch before you back down the ramp.

If I offended you , tuff.

Hope you don't kiss your mother with a mouth like the dude had.


----------



## Spinnerbaits (Jul 29, 2007)

*I've have the answer!*

After reading everyone's response, I have figured out what the father should have done.  This way, no one would have been punched, no one would have been at risk to be shot, and yet justice would have been served!

What the father should have done is ignored the foul mouth and waited until he had backed his boat in the water.  When he did, the father should have simply walked over to the foul mouth's truck and put it in neutral and walked away while the foul mouth dealt with this........


----------



## GA Farm Boy (Jul 29, 2007)

I normally don't reply to a lot of this stuff but my god some of you make me sick.  With all of your liberal minded, violence is not the answer crap.  Every now and then in this world you will run into someone who just needs the crap kicked out of them to make the world a better place.  In my opinion the children learned that there is a reaction for every action you make.  To the father my hats off to you, not only are you taking your kids fishing you are teaching them respect.  As for people thinking that the kids are going to go out and beat up people cause dad did it.  I pretty sure the father explained a few things on the ride home.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 29, 2007)

GA Farm Boy said:


> I normally don't reply to a lot of this stuff but my god some of you make me sick.  With all of your liberal minded, violence is not the answer crap.  Every now and then in this world you will run into someone who just needs the crap kicked out of them to make the world a better place.  In my opinion the children learned that there is a reaction for every action you make.  To the father my hats off to you, not only are you taking your kids fishing you are teaching them respect.  As for people thinking that the kids are going to go out and beat up people cause dad did it.  I pretty sure the father explained a few things on the ride home.



AMEN, Preach on Brother.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 29, 2007)

*GaFarmboy*



GA Farm Boy said:


> I normally don't reply to a lot of this stuff but my god some of you make me sick.  With all of your liberal minded, violence is not the answer crap.  Every now and then in this world you will run into someone who just needs the crap kicked out of them to make the world a better place.  In my opinion the children learned that there is a reaction for every action you make.  To the father my hats off to you, not only are you taking your kids fishing you are teaching them respect.  As for people thinking that the kids are going to go out and beat up people cause dad did it.  I pretty sure the father explained a few things on the ride home.



You can call my response liberal all you want. That is fine with me. Let me tell you this, I have over 21 years at my current Fire Dept.  job. To get into a scuflle like this at the local ramp would more than likey cost me some time off, if not fired for showing my idiotidiotidiot in public.It seems to me that most of you in favor of whipping his idiotidiotidiot either have nothing to lose or are unable to look beyond the moment. Do you actually think I would chance losing my retirement  over something like this? Yes, I have a responsibility to protect my kids, butI also have believe I must act responsibly while doing so.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2007)

W.W.J.D.?


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 29, 2007)

*legalities aside*

He asked for one he got one.....He caught the wrong dude at the wrong time...dollars to doughnuts a valuable lesson finally sunk in...

Regretfully,some folks won't learn any other way...

After he asked if the blankety blank fish were biting and was asked to refrain from that kind of language,it is said he continued.I'll venture to say he didn't launch an intellectual solliloquy on the right of free speech.

While we don't have a word for word transcipt of the conversation that transpired,if the foul mouthed boat launcher threatened the pugilistic father in his response,he brought it on himself.If he had told me that he was going to continue with his tirade and his invectives were directed toward me or my family with threats of violence if he were asked to stop...Well,I would consider it a threat and respond appropriately.... 

I've never been in trouble in my life,but if the situation warranted,I would pay a 1000$ and pick up trash for a couple of w/e's.

Three times in my adult life I have considered violently responding to folks like that.

You've heard the story of the c-store clerk pounding my truck...

Once I had taken my very pregnant ex-wife and my MIL and GMIL out to eat at the old BBQ restruant in Temple.It was pouring rain,so when we left,I pulled the car around to help them in,the GMIL had a walker.Some poorly misguided soul started cursing me...the good ones,full of "K"s and "M"s and "R"s He could have parked,he could have waited to drop his folks off,he had several alternatives to his current course of action.Regretfully,he chose to curse me,in front of threegenerations of female family while trying to make a floorshow or spectical of himself in front of the other guests waiting on folks to pull around.He wasn't as tough as he sounded. 

Another time,while going to the grocery store with my oldest(still in diapers at the time) and and ex-wife,two young folks,parked in the handicapped zone with no sticker,made rude,lewd comments to my wife as I was getting my daughter out of the carseat and she was going to get a buggy.

I sort of laughed at their ignorance initially,she looked like she was alone and that hadn't seen me dragging behind with my baby and siad "come on guys,,,that's my wife" 

They proceeded to tell me they didn't care,they'd still like to do this that and the other......I failed to see the humor in that situation.I sent my toddler to her mother.One of them never had time to get out of the car and the other wished he hadn't.

In my opinion,you do the right thing.That father did.
If the law allows others to misteat you and yours,but protects the antagonists rights,the law is wrong.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2007)

GA Farm Boy said:


> Every now and then in this world you will run into someone who just needs the crap kicked out of them to make the world a better place.



I'm guessing you either:
a) have been bailed out of jail many times
b) talk a big game
c) are extremely lucky because you run into these people that need the crap kicked out of them, actually do kick the crap out of them, and then don't get arrested.


----------



## Harleywizard (Jul 29, 2007)

Well imho "If you don't stand up for something you'll fall for anything" First of all the guy insulted Him, his kids, and his beliefs. The 'neck should have kept his trap shut  launched his boat and no problem. It was his choice to start it all in an agressive manner. The father responded in a proper manner. You don't confront an agressive idiot with milk toast response. 911 is useless most of the times they wont even show up. If the Dad had called 911 and said that the guy was smoking a joint the place would be swarming. It should be a legal defense "He needed a whoopin" We need more men like the Dad who still think that God, his family and his morals and his country are worth fighting for.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 29, 2007)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Great post.  I was reading this thread at work last night (where I don't post)....wanted to say the same thing but you beat me to it.
> 
> It would be FAR better to teach the kids to give this guy's tires the swiss cheese treatment with a filet knife.  Seriously.  Bullying and self-defense are the only times I can justify violence.
> 
> ...




This attitude is THE PROBLEM!

This is what's wrong with us (our country, society) today.
There is no honor or responsibility in your solutions 

The father took a great risk and stood up for his beliefs. He did this openly and left himself open to other attacks, mostly by attorneys, but there is no doubt as to where he stands.  His children will remember this incident and respect and revere Dad. Had Dad been arrested, they would have learned a life's lesson regarding some of our flaws in the judicial system.
Hopefully, the drunk sobered up and realized his actions were regrettable 
Slash the tires? C'mon, do really want to teach children to sneak around and bend/break rules so long as you're not caught?  I bet you'll be in denial when the school catches your son cheating and shocked when your daughter comes home pregnant  

btw just debating, not wishing for these things to happen


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 29, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Slash the tires? C'mon, do really want to teach children to sneak around and bend/break rules so long as you're not caught?  I bet you'll be in denial when the school catches your son cheating and shocked when your daughter comes home pregnant
> 
> btw just debating, not wishing for these things to happen



Dangit....I thought I did a good enough job of making it an obvious joke.    At any rate it was a joke, bro.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 29, 2007)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Dangit....I thought I did a good enough job of making it an obvious joke.    At any rate it was a joke, bro.



I thought it might be...and I read it twice, oh well


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 29, 2007)

*You gotta be kiddin*



Havana Dude said:


> You can call my response liberal all you want. That is fine with me. Let me tell you this, I have over 21 years at my current Fire Dept.  job. To get into a scuflle like this at the local ramp would more than likey cost me some time off, if not fired for showing my idiotidiotidiot in public.It seems to me that most of you in favor of whipping his idiotidiotidiot either have nothing to lose or are unable to look beyond the moment. Do you actually think I would chance losing my retirement  over something like this? Yes, I have a responsibility to protect my kids, butI also have believe I must act responsibly while doing so.




Can't believe your job actually would actually do that. If the EXACT same thing had of happened to me, I woulda gotten hand shakes & applause from everyone there!!   

Stay outta Georgia dude..... 

I've read every one of these post, replied to a few, so yall know where I still stand. OK I'm done,,,,


----------



## LLove (Jul 29, 2007)

looking out for your future isn't being liberal its making your families future a priority and thats what you should do. 

the problem is assuming someone/everyone else is in that situation when you know nothing about them. In the topic situation the dad obviously has things to lose if he has a family and having a family teaches you to look past the current moment but legal charges or not i'll bet money he doesnt regret it and stands by his decision. 

The jerk had his right to free speech and the dad has his right to standing up for his beliefs and principles.. they can/could both be legally charged for those things in the right situations but its not going to change how they feel about them.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jul 29, 2007)

*...*



Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm guessing you either:
> a) have been bailed out of jail many times
> b) talk a big game
> c) are extremely lucky because you run into these people that need the crap kicked out of them, actually do kick the crap out of them, and then don't get arrested.


 
Or...d) has not found the right one (and they are out there) that opens a can on him...


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, this thread is a perfect example of why there has to be laws.

Some folks here are saying "if you don't stand up for what you believe in, you will fall for anything"

And "America is SO liberal and we are doomed because we just want to be non-violent"


Ok, let me tell you that I am heck bent on making sure that parents feed their kids right. (just ask a couple forum members here that)

It drives me absolutly up the wall to see so many heavy kids out there.  It is a result of not enough disapline at home and not taking the time to teach health eating habits.  It will lead to the kids living shorter and less enjoyable lives AND cost the country more in health insurance.  I wonder how many people who are heavy complain about their health insurance cost?  If everyone took care of their body and had some accountabilty health insurance premiums would be ONE HALF of what they are now!

This is happening because parents give in to their kids wants and peer pressue- the amount of coke, sweet tea, sugar drinks, sugar snacks ect that parents feed their kids in mind blowing.  Not enough limits on the boob tube, not enough limits on computer and video games.  Teaching a kid to eat right is one of the most important things you can do ... not only for their health and well being, but it teachs them moderation, respect for their body and disipline.

Letting kids getting heavy like that is nothing short of child abuse  via neglect in my eyes.

Now when I see a parent letting a heavy kid eat chips and drink a 24 oz coke, my BP goes up at least 20 points (unlike when a moron who curses at me.  I care so little about the guy's opinion of me he might as well be a squeaky brake pad...just an annoying noise).

If I get the opportunity, I will go over to the parent, smile, intraduce myself and offer some unsolicited advice on eating habits.  It's not easy to do in person with out insulting people, but if you are good at selling you can do it.

And if I accidently make the person unhappy with me, well so be it.  I am much more concerned with that poor childs well being and health than what the parent thinks of me.  It is worth the risk.

Many more times than not, I think I make an impact.  I know I have in some cases...I have seen many kids and adults alike loose alot of wieght after a little gentle coaching.

Now lets say the parent starts to get wigged out (which has not happened yet and will surely one day).  The parent starts to call me all kinds of names, insults me and my family.

Well, darn it, I really believe in helping the kids, and I won't stand for insults so I probably should just hall off and hit them in the teeth.  Right?  I need to stand up tall for what I believe in, and I bet you those parents won't talk to someone like that again!


Nope.Even though those parents may really belive thier kids eating habits are not really a problem there would be no reason for them to curse me out. But if they do, so what?  Do you really think that it will make an impact if I punch them out? (besides the impact on the skull?;-)).

That's why it is not ok to punch people soley on what you believe it is right. I don't think it is right to curse in front of kids either, but just like a parent who may be beligerant with me about me trying to help, OR ANY OTHER THING that has to do with beliefs, you can not hit a dude for words...or there would be a great deal more violence in this world. (unless the words are physically threatening...and who knows, MAYBE THAT CURSING DUDE DID THREATEN him, in which case he did the right thing!)

And as Ranger said, WWJD?  The book I have said he would make friends with the sinner then show him the right way to do things.  I don't remeber him hitting anyone for cursing him out but I have not read every word yet (working on it!).

  Mohommed had that kind of mentality on a couple of occasoins, but I don't know how many Muslims are on this board. Funny thing is that most muslims that I know (not fundelmentilist-obvioulsy- clients of mine) are more non violent than some of the folks that call themselves Christians I know.  Just food for thought!


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 29, 2007)

Fishing Addict said:


> Well, this thread is a perfect example of why there has to be laws.
> 
> Some folks here are saying "if you don't stand up for what you believe in, you will fall for anything"
> 
> ...





I can't believe you actually do this. Be careful life is short enough!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't worry, I only do it when the moment is right.  I'm pretty good with what I call the jedi mind trick in person.

I don't do it to cause problems, I do it out of love for their children or them (if they need to lose wieght)(I think people can tell this in person) and if it is done at the right moment (you have to be patient sometimes- make sure you are doing it for them and not you) you can help alot of people.

I have yet to actually upset someone.

My record for changing someones' lifestyle adult wise is having one guy who never even thought about eating healthy lose 80 pounds in 7 months.  I was so happy for him!

I do stand up for what I believe in.  I just get involved with helping people rather than getting emotionally tied up with what some redenck might be yelling at me. ;-)


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 29, 2007)

FishingAddict said:


> Don't worry, I only do it when the moment is right. I'm pretty good with what I call the jedi mind trick in person.
> 
> I don't do it to cause problems, I do it out of love for their children or them (if they need to lose wieght)(I think people can tell this in person) and if it is done at the right moment (you have to be patient sometimes- make sure you are doing it for them and not you) you can help alot of people.
> 
> ...


 
I need to lose 40 lbs.

Would you come talk to me....


----------



## jcarter (Jul 29, 2007)

heres what probably happened. little boy keeps admiring the fishing boats as the unload off the ramp. he asks dad why we dont have a boat to fish out of? dad cant tell the kid well son i cant afford a boat cause i drink 2 cases of beer a day and i keep getting fired from my jobs. kid keeps seeing the boats and saying look daddy at that one its real shiny and pretty wish we had a nice boat dad. so now dad, who is about half drunk or hungover has this huge chip on his shoulder and is spoiling for a fight. he wants to show his son that he is as good as anyone and beating up a guy will prove it. and here comes his excuse...another drunk who happens to throw out some cuss words...and its on. the dad is lucky he didnt get shot. his actions were totally wrong.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Huh?*



jcarter said:


> heres what probably happened. little boy keeps admiring the fishing boats as the unload off the ramp. he asks dad why we dont have a boat to fish out of? dad cant tell the kid well son i cant afford a boat cause i drink 2 cases of beer a day and i keep getting fired from my jobs. kid keeps seeing the boats and saying look daddy at that one its real shiny and pretty wish we had a nice boat dad. so now dad, who is about half drunk or hungover has this huge chip on his shoulder and is spoiling for a fight. he wants to show his son that he is as good as anyone and beating up a guy will prove it. and here comes his excuse...another drunk who happens to throw out some cuss words...and its on. the dad is lucky he didnt get shot. his actions were totally wrong.



Sorry folks, but this one woke me back up after I said I wasn't going to post anymore on this thread,,,  

But , Mr. Carter, aren't you making a LOT of assumptions here? Both parties involved are lucky to not be shot. I think most agreed to that.

However, if they did a "poll" on this particular thread, I bet it'd be 140 to 5, in favor of the Dad, that "had heard enough".


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lawnmowerman said:


> However, if they did a "poll" on this particular thread, I bet it'd be 140 to 5, in favor of the Dad, that "had heard enough".




I'm curious, so I started one just for fun.


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 29, 2007)

jcarter said:


> heres what probably happened. little boy keeps admiring the fishing boats as the unload off the ramp. he asks dad why we dont have a boat to fish out of? dad cant tell the kid well son i cant afford a boat cause i drink 2 cases of beer a day and i keep getting fired from my jobs. kid keeps seeing the boats and saying look daddy at that one its real shiny and pretty wish we had a nice boat dad. so now dad, who is about half drunk or hungover has this huge chip on his shoulder and is spoiling for a fight. he wants to show his son that he is as good as anyone and beating up a guy will prove it. and here comes his excuse...another drunk who happens to throw out some cuss words...and its on. the dad is lucky he didnt get shot. his actions were totally wrong.




Stir


----------



## Trizey (Jul 29, 2007)

jcarter said:


> heres what probably happened. little boy keeps admiring the fishing boats as the unload off the ramp. he asks dad why we dont have a boat to fish out of? dad cant tell the kid well son i cant afford a boat cause i drink 2 cases of beer a day and i keep getting fired from my jobs. kid keeps seeing the boats and saying look daddy at that one its real shiny and pretty wish we had a nice boat dad. so now dad, who is about half drunk or hungover has this huge chip on his shoulder and is spoiling for a fight. he wants to show his son that he is as good as anyone and beating up a guy will prove it. and here comes his excuse...another drunk who happens to throw out some cuss words...and its on. the dad is lucky he didnt get shot. his actions were totally wrong.



LOL...That's more likely!!


----------



## LLove (Jul 29, 2007)

jcarter said:


> heres what probably happened. little boy keeps admiring the fishing boats as the unload off the ramp. he asks dad why we dont have a boat to fish out of? dad cant tell the kid well son i cant afford a boat cause i drink 2 cases of beer a day and i keep getting fired from my jobs. kid keeps seeing the boats and saying look daddy at that one its real shiny and pretty wish we had a nice boat dad. so now dad, who is about half drunk or hungover has this huge chip on his shoulder and is spoiling for a fight. he wants to show his son that he is as good as anyone and beating up a guy will prove it. and here comes his excuse...another drunk who happens to throw out some cuss words...and its on. the dad is lucky he didnt get shot. his actions were totally wrong.



wow that was so far outta left field it should've been in the sports forum ... lol  thats one of those statements that when you're done someone says "really??" and your answer is "no but wont it be great when i tell people that"




YAY dad's team


----------



## jcarter (Jul 30, 2007)

what im getting at is this. it coulda been any number of reasons for what happened. it doesnt really matter. lots of people cuss just in their everyday conversation. some cuss so often that they forget not to in front of kids and women. some just dont know how to express themselves any other way. i have no problem reminding people to watch their language in front of children or women. i coached my kids ball teams when they were young and  had to speak to parents many times about their language. most would apologize and everything would be fine. other times it could have escalated in to something more had i lost control of the situation. the only time i could see using violence is if someone was directing bodily harm towards me or my family or were on my property and refused to behave in a civilised manner. heres another scenario. lets say dad asked the guy to watch his language in front of his kids. the guy tells him to kiss off, he will talk anyway he pleases. dad starts after the guy, puts him on the ground and turns to leave. cussing guy goes to his truck and pulls out a pistol and sticks it in his jeans. then he starts cussing again and dad starts over again. when he gets close the gun comes out. the guy has no intention of shooting anyone he is just trying to save a little of his pride. dad takes one step too many and the guy puts a shot his way. not trying to hit him just scare him..cause he is scared himself. the only problen is that little johnny was behind dad and the round catches him in the side of the head. theres too many things that can go wrong in these situations. if you want to clear the air on any situation that involves confrontation you need to do it outside the presense of your kids or any kids for that matter. which is gonna effect a child more...hearing someone swearing(which depending on the childs age, he either doesnt know what the words mean, or he is old enough to have heard them numerous times before), or watching his parent get into a physical confrontation with another adult. 99 times out of 100 it would turn out just like it did. but that one time is the kicker...and you have no control over it once it goes that far, and you never know which time its gonna be.


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

jcarter said:


> what im getting at is this. it coulda been any number of reasons for what happened. it doesnt really matter. lots of people cuss just in their everyday conversation. some cuss so often that they forget not to in front of kids and women. some just dont know how to express themselves any other way. i have no problem reminding people to watch their language in front of children or women. i coached my kids ball teams when they were young and  had to speak to parents many times about their language. most would apologize and everything would be fine. other times it could have escalated in to something more had i lost control of the situation. the only time i could see using violence is if someone was directing bodily harm towards me or my family or were on my property and refused to behave in a civilised manner. heres another scenario. lets say dad asked the guy to watch his language in front of his kids. the guy tells him to kiss off, he will talk anyway he pleases. dad starts after the guy, puts him on the ground and turns to leave. cussing guy goes to his truck and pulls out a pistol and sticks it in his jeans. then he starts cussing again and dad starts over again. when he gets close the gun comes out. the guy has no intention of shooting anyone he is just trying to save a little of his pride. dad takes one step too many and the guy puts a shot his way. not trying to hit him just scare him..cause he is scared himself. the only problen is that little johnny was behind dad and the round catches him in the side of the head. theres too many things that can go wrong in these situations. if you want to clear the air on any situation that involves confrontation you need to do it outside the presense of your kids or any kids for that matter. which is gonna effect a child more...hearing someone swearing(which depending on the childs age, he either doesnt know what the words mean, or he is old enough to have heard them numerous times before), or watching his parent get into a physical confrontation with another adult. 99 times out of 100 it would turn out just like it did. but that one time is the kicker...and you have no control over it once it goes that far, and you never know which time its gonna be.




Very well stated!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

Priveye cussed in front of me this past weekend!  

(I think he was repeating something he heard me say after I saw that snake in front of me)


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Priveye cussed in front of me this past weekend!
> 
> (I think he was repeating something he heard me say after I saw that snake in front of me)



Did you deck him?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby Bear said:


> Did you deck him?



Nope, just wedged a rock in front of the tire of his wheelchair when he wasn't looking..............


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, just wedged a rock in front of the tire of his wheelchair when he wasn't looking..............



Ouch! Turtlebug that was below the belt (pun intended)


----------



## big john h (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll say it again. If someone asks you and your kids "How are the fish biting?", You would answer him politely.

If someone says "How are the GD fish biting?", you would probably get annoyed that he was using bad language but YOU - at that point in time - have the control of the situation because you KNOW depending on your answer how things will go. Telling him "We haven't had any luck." Is a LOT better than giving him a manners lesson. Saying GD is not ilelgal - just rude - and as many have pointed out, this has nothing to do with being a coward or backing down. It has to do with common sense, common courtesy and self preservation. 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## big john h (Jul 30, 2007)

To all of you who say the dad was right and he taught his kids respect and all that stuff - you are blind.  There is nothing wrong with cussing. It's rude and uncouth and shows your lack of inteligence but some people just talk that way. You can't kick everyone's idiotidiotidiot who says cuss words. You'd never do anything else all day long but be kicking people's idiotidiotidiot because most people cuss. And you'd spend the rest of your life in jail. The guy asked a question and the dad DECIDED to start a confrontation. 

When I was little some neighborhood bullies were blowing smoke at one of my friends and throwing rocks at us and threatening us down by our neighborhood pool. I got scared and ran home.  My friend ran home and told his dad. his dad went down to the pool and all the kids were down by the creek that ran behind it. They were sitting on rocks. The dad grabbed the ringleader and took the cigarette out of his hand. He held the cigarette about 2" from the boy's eye and he told him if he ever messed with kids again he'd beat his idiotidiotidiot. The kid started bawling crying. Back then the bully was bigger than life but he was probably only 14 or 15i n reality. His parents called the cops a day later and the police spoke to my friend's dad and the bully's dad together. Bully's dad was mad at the kid but even more mad at my friend's dad because he hadn't brought it to his attention. He assured my friend's dad that he would have worn his kid's hide out for being a bully and smoking and he didn't need my friend's dad to play neighborhood cop. The cop said that if my friend's dad's arm had slipped and the cigarette had burned the boys eye or cheek that my friend's dad would have been put in prison for about 6 years. Statutory laws were in place because the kid was a minor so there were like a bunch of charges like child abuse/malicious wounding/assault and battery of a minor/etc. Also, it didn't help. For years everytime someone got mad at my buddy they'd make comments like "Better watch out or his dad will come after you."

YES the guy at the boat ramp was inconsiderate but TRUST me, most people do not think GD is that bad of a word. Especially when you aren't in the South.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, just wedged a rock in front of the tire of his wheelchair when he wasn't looking..............


----------



## Webbslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think - a gentleman concerned the evironment is good for his children at all times, is just as likely to explain his actions. Good & Bad! Afterall, he approached the guy and asked that he refrain from that language (for the sake of his children) which is respectful.


----------



## Baby Bear (Jul 30, 2007)

> big john h





> YES the guy at the boat ramp was inconsiderate but TRUST me, most people do not think GD is that bad of a word. Especially when you aren't in the South.




What a shame, but don't be foolish enough to think that it won't be answered for, no matter how well accepted it is here.


----------



## Swampslayr (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that the father did the right thing. He asked him to not use his bad mouth around his kids.  I think that was being nice about the situation.  Then taught him a lesson.  I bet the fisherman will think twice about how he talks to people that he don't know especially when there are kids around.  Go DAD!!!!


----------



## big john h (Jul 30, 2007)

Lots of people with small man syndrome on this thread. Too bad. Society has laws to govern the overall good. Can't go around beating people up for taking your parking space, cutting you off in traffic, taking too long on the payphone, using bad language, or not cleaning up their yard. You'd like too but you can't.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

It's a different situation, different circumstances altogether, BUT my ex-husband did something like the father did, however, my ex was in the wrong and was on the other guy's property and took a swing at the guy.  All I can say is that the guy picked up a 2x4 and beat the living snot out of him in front of his wife and his daughter with her.  Yeah, the guy was arrested, ex was the victim, blah, blah, blah, but when the evidence came down to it, the case was thrown out of court.  

I think part of the problem with society today is that people aren't afraid of consequences.  They get off too easy.  My kids are spanked, they are disciplined, they know there are limits and they know "the look" when I get it, however, they know they are loved and that I would die for them and bust a gut trying to show them right from wrong.

That being said, things can backfire on you, I'm not saying what the dad did was right or wrong, but in the end, the kids were the original victims.

Some people in this world just need a can of whoop-behind opened up on them for posterity's sake, but I'm not the one to do that or to decide because that power belongs to the one I pray to every night, but hurt one of my kids or my friends or family and I'll probably be thinking differently in a split-second.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 30, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Priveye cussed in front of me this past weekend!
> 
> (I think he was repeating something he heard me say after I saw that snake in front of me)



dont let her fool ya boys she was lettin em fly like she was in the navy!!!
she made me and my wheelchair blush a few times


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

priveye said:


> dont let her fool ya boys she was lettin em fly like she was in the navy!!!
> she made me and my wheelchair blush a few times



Oh HUSH!  When your wife and I realized that mother nature was calling and we were stuck with four men on a rocky bank and no cover, I think WE were the ones blushing.

Thank goodness for a cloudy night!!!


----------



## Tony Hughes (Jul 30, 2007)

*WWJD*

Well JESUS would probably get as mad as he did with the money changers in the temple on the Sabbath, THEN he would have confronted the guy with MORE wisdom than any of the posters on this subject  -- that being said, we live in an imperfect world -- insulting my KING by using his name in vain around me or the family will get ya a reason NOT to do this around me or my family  -- Its the Song of the South, which is not always right, but on the day I meet my maker and he looks in sadness at whats writ, and asks me why I should be let in I know what I will say -- 

Dad was on the bank enjoying his day with the kids, the man with the poor choice of words was given a choice, he apparently picked the wrong one, the man stood up for his beliefs right or wrong. 

and we continue down the slippery slope to wallowing in the mud with pigs, especially if we don't attempt to rise above it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Go Bug !!*



turtlebug said:


> It's a different situation, different circumstances altogether.
> 
> Some people in this world just need a can of whoop-behind opened up on them for posterity's sake, but I'm not the one to do that or to decide because that power belongs to the one I pray to every night, but hurt one of my kids or my friends or family and I'll probably be thinking differently in a split-second.




I *KNEW* there was something "special" about this gal,,!!,,


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I *KNEW* there was something "special" about this gal,,!!,,




Awwwww, that's soooo sweet Lawnmowerman!  Thanks!  


Now put me on some fish that are biting!!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 30, 2007)

turtlebug said:


> Awwwww, that's soooo sweet Lawnmowerman!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Now put me on some fish that are biting!!!




You're very welcome Mrs. Bug. 

Now as far as putting you "on some fish that are biting", well, I would retire if I could do that. However. If you and yours ever get up to central Ga., look us up, I know a few spots here and there,,,,,,,,,  Gonna be up to you to catch em though,,,


----------



## Festus (Jul 30, 2007)

I was at a Falcons game many years ago and as usual the language was pretty salty to say the least.  My son who was probably five at the time looked at me and said "Dad is it OK if I cuss too"?   Of course the answer was no but at least he asked...   

I've always told my boys just to ignore bad language.   Otherwise the way people talk today we'd could be arguing or fighting all of the time.


----------



## LLove (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah when my son is around it he asks about doing it and my answer is always the same.. they're adults and they make the decision wether or not to talk like that, just like they decide who to vote for.. when he turns 18 he can make those decisions too. 

but until that 18th bday, he knows he'll catch pain from mommy, and mommy dont play around with that crap.


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 30, 2007)

I sure hope the fish start biting so this thread can be dropped to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Back2class (Jul 30, 2007)

Your kidding... This was over the cuss "GD". Hate to break it to yall but up north this is used in every day language.  I used to use it on occasion. Knew it wasnt a classy thing to say...but no worse that "crap"  or "shut up" for instance. Wasnt till I moved down south that my wifey brought it to my attention it was a real "no no" around here, so I have had to be carefull not to use that one. Maybe this guy who took the lumps wasnt a southerner and thought this guy jumped down his throat for no good reason. I did know better than to even use "shut up" around kids but some people are a little rough..but mean no harm.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2007)

spam4 said:


> Your kidding... This was over the cuss "GD". Hate to break it to yall but up north this is used in every day language.  I used to use it on occasion. Knew it wasnt a classy thing to say...but no worse that "crap"  or "shut up" for instance. Wasnt till I moved down south that my wifey brought it to my attention it was a real "no no" around here, so I have had to be carefull not to use that one. Maybe this guy who took the lumps wasnt a southerner and thought this guy jumped down his throat for no good reason. I did know better than to even use "shut up" around kids but some people are a little rough..but mean no harm.



I don't think using GD being bad is just a southern thing.  It SHOULD be a thing for anyone who's heard of blasphme against the Holy Spirit, or really, anyone who has ever picked up a bible or attended Sunday School.  

I try to be as ladylike as possible, but I'm sure I've used it on occasion with my ex, being how I still think his conception was the work of the pure devil himself, however, if you're fishing with me, you might forget I am a girl, heck, I even forget that cussing is not ladylike when the hook doesn't set or I'm not catching anything.

When my kids are with me, I'm there for them and behave as I would expect them to behave, when I'm fishing by myself, then I'm fishing for myself and I have tunnel vision and heck, I barely communicate at all when I've got a line in the water.  

Please don't take that as me correcting you and saying "Any good God fearing Christian would never use GD", because I'm not implying that by any means, just that it shouldn't be that GD is only proper to use in 48 contigous states, excluding Georgia.  To me, it's not an acceptable phrase, but I ain't gonna grab my bible and start preaching that you're going to hades because you used it.  

Now, if you don't go retreive your trot lines and leave them sitting, I just might slap you upside the head with a Bible of course..............


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 30, 2007)

Tony Hughes said:


> Well JESUS would probably get as mad as he did with the money changers in the temple on the Sabbath, THEN he would have confronted the guy with MORE wisdom than any of the posters on this subject  -- that being said, we live in an imperfect world -- insulting my KING by using his name in vain around me or the family will get ya a reason NOT to do this around me or my family  -- Its the Song of the South, which is not always right, but on the day I meet my maker and he looks in sadness at whats writ, and asks me why I should be let in I know what I will say --
> 
> Dad was on the bank enjoying his day with the kids, the man with the poor choice of words was given a choice, he apparently picked the wrong one, the man stood up for his beliefs right or wrong.
> 
> and we continue down the slippery slope to wallowing in the mud with pigs, especially if we don't attempt to rise above it.



1. "Rising above it"  is getting in a violent fight over it?

2. You compare making a holy place of worship a place for thieves make money to cursing?  I don't recall Jesus hitting a person over that either.  And EVERYONE Jesus deals with in the Bible is a sinner...and, being Lord, knows that putting people on their back will not create love for him.  You and I are sinners- I don't go around hitting people sinning!  Not the kind of enviroment I want to create (or God according to the Scripture)!


3. If getting in fights with idoits (wallowing in the mud with pigs, in my opinion) is truly the "Song of the South"  I don't want to be southern.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 31, 2007)

quietly i aplaud the dad for doing what all of us would like to do at the time, but my life is more valuable than some two-bit punks foul mouth, id rather turn to my kids and explain that thats what you will become if you dont stay in school and continue with our fishing trip.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 31, 2007)

GA Farm Boy said:


> .... all of your liberal minded, violence is not the answer crap.  Every now and then in this world you will run into someone who just needs the crap kicked out of them to make the world a better place... .



I agree, but not in this situation.  I reserve violence not for bad manners, but situations that demand it.  Such as, if someone physically attacks you you have the right to defend yourself.

If the loud mouth was an 85 year old, 5-4, 135# man and a dad was a 250# football player, should the dad have taught him the lesson?  What if it was a foul mouth woman?

On the other hand, if an older person or woman was shooting at me physical violence would be a reasonable option.


----------



## gaplowboy411 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rick Alexander said:


> and age.  Too many folks out there with big mouths that also have absolutely no morality and many are armed.  Do you really think if the guy had a gun with him and decided to use it that it would have stopped at just the dad.  Very likely with the nut cases out there today that his kids and the folks waiting and honking for the guy to get out of the way would have been targets too.  All the more reason to make sure you are carrying as much as possible now days.



YEAP!!!!!! what he said.


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Jul 31, 2007)

*****!!!....idiotidiotidiotidiot that is funny!**

rwm


----------



## Count Down (Jul 31, 2007)

Since his kids were the ones he used as an excuse for the beat'n, he shoulda just walked away because of his kids....His first priority was his kids, not teaching this guy a lesson. As far as I'm concerned, he was an idiot too...period.


----------



## mhcapps (Jul 31, 2007)

I think they should have just shot each other dead


----------



## madrabbit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow.......seven pages, and now there's a poll!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is another similar story that I can assure you is 100% true and happened in Robinsons Superette in Old Town Conyers. My uncle who is about 5'6 110 pounds wet is small but mean and an ex-Marine. When this guy fights all bets are off. The guy will pluck your eye balls out with his fingers without thinking twice. He's got the worst temper around and can be plain mean and I'd put him up against most anybody twice his size. Anyway he was standing in line behind a Mexican guy who was buying a money order and the Korean woman behind the counter had a hard time understanding him (I should now tell you that my Uncle is as racist as they come) so this process took a long time. When the transaction finished my Uncle got ready to set his stuff on the counter when another Mexican guy cut in front of him like the first one was saving his spot or something. My Uncle was ticked but let it slide. When this guy finished a third guy did the exact same thing and my Uncle promptly dropped his stuff and reached around the guys throat and picked him up and slammed the guy on his back on the concrete floor in front of his two other buddies and everyone else in the store. One of the guys yelled "Hey, that's my brother!" And my uncle responded, "I don't give a idiotidiotidiotidiot who he is, the line starts behind me!!!!" He checked out and walked out without a single soul, including the three mexican guys, saying another word to him.


----------



## Kreed5821 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've seen similar things to that in Gainesville. One mexican will be in line while others are heating up their microwave meals, then they get in front of the one in line as their food gets ready. It makes em mad but I've seen several people pass all of em without a word being said. In English anyway...lol.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 1, 2007)

Lets go fishin


----------



## big john h (Aug 1, 2007)

where's the poll?


----------



## Kreed5821 (Aug 1, 2007)

In a different thread


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> There is nothing that aggravates me more than hearing someone throwing out curse words in front of children. That is totally uncalled for !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also illegal in the state of GA. A "rocker" in Albany got a ticket one night because his act was overheard at Bruster's ice Cream where some kids were. Good for that LEO!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 2, 2007)

greene_dawg said:


> When this guy finished a third guy did the exact same thing and my Uncle promptly dropped his stuff and reached around the guys throat and picked him up and slammed the guy on his back on the concrete floor in front of his two other buddies and everyone else in the store.



I have a low tolerance for line=breakers/skippers, too....Goes back to them good ole school days!
Sue


----------



## OKFLGA (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thinking about the kids*

How can any father take the risk that his kids will be stranded?

He wasn't thinking about the kids, he was thinking about his own pride, ego, or whatever. 

If he stopped to realize the kids might have to be taken home in a police car because he was under arrest or dead or whatever, there is no way he confronts a drunk, unless being physically attacked.

Self-centered idiotidiotidiot and a bad father.

The kids safety is more important then all the issues discussed in this thread.

Just my humble opinion


----------



## firebreather (Aug 16, 2007)

big john h said:


> How is saying:
> 
> "are the fishing bitin'?"
> 
> ...





you evedentally  didn't read the whole post. i had an similar issue at holiday park on memorial day weekend. luckly 4 that man g.s.p. pulled thru and took care of that issue because that issue was fixing to get way out of hand and as 4 some one else getting in it that was observing , well let's say  like the rock said" don't sing it, bring it ", and my kids have got my back, have you ever seen kids hook some with an pole and reel them in, not to mention when my wife pulls out that 357 most people get a reality check looking down a 10"barrel. but really sounds like the man needed an 100psi pistol nozzle turned all the way to the right at full stream rolling him into the lake and handing him soap .but peoples limits are different


----------

